
Ask HN: Site that creates email aliases per service? - oliverdunk
I remember seeing a brilliant site that provided a GUI to manage an email alias per service. You could then disable email from a particular company at will. Anyone remember what this was?
======
oliverdunk
Thanks, but this was a new startup offering a lovely web interface for
aliases.

------
smt88
You can do this with Gmail. Gmail will ignore anything after a '+' character
in an email address. So let's say you have fakeperson@gmail.com, you can use:

fakeperson+facebook@gmail.com

to sign up for Facebook, and then create filters starting with
"to:faceperson+facebook@gmail.com"

------
Hakashiro
33mail.com

